# Missing cat



## ge0rge (Jul 18, 2021)

So 4 weeks ago my 3 year old male who is an indoor cat got out the window in the middle of the night. Around 2 weeks ago we found out where he was and have spotted him in the same area almost every night since. He is just over the road from our home but as soon as he sees us he runs away and we are unable to catch him. Any ideas on what we can do to get him home


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Who is feeding him? Or does he live outside totally? If you find that and let them know he is yours?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Isolette said:


> Or does he live outside totally


I understood he is (or was!) an indoor cat. But where he's lodging now I think is a guess?


ge0rge said:


> who is an indoor cat


If he is an indoor cat, does he actually know that the door will let him come back in? I had one I'd only had a few weeks, went out of the window, but clearly did not understand that he could get back in thro' the cat-flap in the door as he had never gone out that way. He lived out for five months, sometimes I saw him, sometimes I didn't. Eventually managed to get the little genius back before the winter.


----------

